# Printing to a Shared DYMO Label Printer on an XP Box



## IanTate (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi,

I have a GREAT Dymo EL60 Label printer that my wife and I share in our home office. She is an Windows XP person, and I use an iMac 20" 1.25 Ghz w/ OSX 10.4.2

I want to use her DYMO Label printer, as I do her HP 4000 Laser, and HP 970cxi color printer. But I continue to get an error when I load the DYMO Software ( Mac Version) on my Mac, stating NO Printer Installed.

Any work around? The DYMO is shared, and I can see it in Printer Setup Utility on my Mac, it just does not list a Driver.

Ian


----------



## gsahli (Sep 25, 2005)

You need a CUPS driver to print via network or Windows printing. The DYMO-provided driver only does direct connection. Install foomatic and ESP ghostscript from:
http://www.linuxprinting.org/macosx/foomatic/

Then, you will also need the PPD download from here:
http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Dymo-CoStar-EL60

Now, when you are ADDing the printer in Printer Setup, when you get to model choice, choose Other, which allows you to navigate to and choose this downloaded PPD for the EL60.

If you have other problems (like authentication), come back.


----------



## IanTate (Sep 25, 2005)

Thank You, I downloaded both, and installed. Found the driver, and it attaches it to the XP box, no problem at all. When I run the application for the label printer it says "The program requires a LabelWriter printer. Please re-install the printer driver."

Been seeing this message since the befinning before I added the drivers that I just downloaded. Next option?

Thank you for taking time to assist with this issue.

Ian


----------



## gsahli (Sep 25, 2005)

That application must require the original driver -- but you can't do network printing with the original driver.

You'll need to decide - use the original application and the printer directly connected, or, find a new application (WORD, with templates, etc) to print via the network.

Good luck.

Note - although I don't generally recommend it (some problems lately wih OS 10.4.2), the Apple Airport Express gets around most network printing problems and allows use of the original drivers from both Windows and OS X. That would be a solution for you, too. Airport Express is a print server among other things.


----------

